# WWII Heavy Anti-Aircraft battery, East Halton, Lincolnshire, April, 2019



## HughieD (Apr 26, 2019)

*1. The History*
Not too much info out there on this place. This is East Halton WWII Heavy Anti-Aircraft battery, designated Humber H24 and located to the west of the Lincolnshire village of the same name and the west of Baysgarth Farm. An ancillary camp was located to the north and west. The anti-aircraft heavy gun battery was manned by the 270th Battery of the 91st Royal Artillery Regiment in 1940. It was listed as unarmed in 1942. The site is now used by a local farmer.

The red brick building is the bath house (B2) that was used for site occupants. The small building shown on the map below (B1) had a water tower above it. The nissen hut has now collapsed. Map of the post courtesy of Rich Cooper:


E00083 Map by Rich & Les Cooper 2012, on Flickr

Key:
B1: Water tower base
B2: Bath house
CP: command post
1,2,3,4, gun batteries

*2. The Explore*
Easy access and relaxed mooch in the warm April-morning sun. Not too bad a place but nothing special. Having already seen the nearby Stallingborough AA battery, this place did seem a bit like after the Lord Mayor’s show. That said worth the ten-minute stroll and 20 minutes looking round it.

*3. The Pictures*

The water-tower base:


East Halton 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bath house:


img0379 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0387 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0382 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0380 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside the bath house:


East Halton 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A now collapsed Nissen hut:

No.1 emplacement – the best preserved of the four:


img0389 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0388 by HughieDW, on Flickr


East Halton 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


East Halton 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Command Centre, incredible, for once, not flooded!


East Halton 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0396 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Didn.t bother photographing No.2 and No.3 as they were pretty far gone. So on to No.4 emplacement:


img0397 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0385 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 27, 2019)

I still find it incredible that Britain was in a very real war which saw the UK tw*tted constantly by enemy forces. This report shows yet more evidence that the threat was very real.
Some interesting stuff there and a dry sunken building? Excellent!
Can I ask: The anti-aircraft guns. Were they trailer mounted things??


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 27, 2019)

You seem too be covering a lot off batteries lately mate.they are good though..this is another nice little one.


----------



## smiler (Apr 27, 2019)

Nicely Done Hughie, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2019)

Most of the heavy AA guns - e.g. the 3.7 inch, had removable sets of wheels that fitted on the front and rear of the folding outriggers that formed the base of the piece when it was operational.


----------

